# mysql will nicht starten



## Wolf of Doom (14. März 2004)

HI

ich hab versucht mysql zu installierern aber irgendwie wills nicht runnen

[root@linux bin]# mysql start
[root@linux bin]# chown: »mysql«: ungültiger Benutzer
Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/mysql/data
040314 16:58:17  mysqld ende

[root@linux bin]# ./mysqladmin -p root password     
Enter password: 
./mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)'
Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/tmp/mysql.sock' exists!
[root@linux bin]# 

achso ich hab mandrake 9.2 installiert

danke

cya

wod


----------

